# Sunshine Valley Discord



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

A made a new Discord server.
Sunshine Valley.
Just a little o'l nice positive spot to hang out.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Can I join you guys?


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yaw not going to join? We have cool bot games and a nice chat area. I need more people.

I was thinking about making a Voice Channel section to play voice games on a certain day if people are willing to participate. It would be fun to help those with SA to open themselves up instead of first talking through a general conversation voice chat. Games like "A-Z animals" where each person takes a turn. Something like that. Or someone say "Peanut" and the next person say "Butter." Then the next person say "Cup" and another say "Cakes." Something fun.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Sunshine Lady said:


> Yaw not going to join? We have cool bot games and a nice chat area. I need more people.
> 
> I was thinking about making a Voice Channel section to play voice games on a certain day if people are willing to participate. It would be fun to help those with SA to open themselves up instead of first talking through a general conversation voice chat. Games like "A-Z animals" where each person takes a turn. Something like that. Or someone say "Peanut" and the next person say "Butter." Then the next person say "Cup" and another say "Cakes." Something fun.


I can come back but I didn't like what a certain user said about me and another SASers friendship on there. The "snack" remark. Just letting you know.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

@lily It is alright.: ( And sadly that is how chat work. Something to get use to.

Oh and Thank You. I made it using Microsoft Paint. It was a selfie and I just colored it in and added circles to it. You can post one. Why would God not want you to? AS long as it is a nice appropriate photo you should be good.: )
_____________________________________


----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi, i was wondering if i could join the discord channel, it seems like fun


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Kwlgurl said:


> Hi, i was wondering if i could join the discord channel, it seems like fun


Hey Kwlgurl: )
You can join the channel. Just click on the link on my first post.

@Suchness You can join too. Please join.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My server is still open if anyone want to join. If you want a nice positive atmosphere this is the place for you.


----------



## Prophesee100 (Dec 8, 2006)

Can I join? I'm #2063


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Prophesee100 said:


> Can I join? I'm #2063


You can join
Just click on the invite.


----------

